# One of our cats



## CougarKeeper (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, we'll just have to add another puddy-tat to this thread. This is Shadow... she got he name because she came walking out from under our car at a restaurant on a rainy night a few years ago, so we rescued her and she loves to stand right at your feet "in your shadow". Anyway from a very wet and rainy start she has now trained us to take care of her very well...LOL.









gary
edited to add:
hmmm... I thought I was adding to the pet thread that js started, but looks like I started a new post... I've learned something tonight...LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

CougarKeeper said:


> Well, we'll just have to add another puddy-tat to this thread. This is Shadow... she got he name because she came walking out from under our car at a restaurant on a rainy night a few years ago, so we rescued her and she loves to stand right at your feet "in your shadow". Anyway from a very wet and rainy start she has now trained us to take care of her very well...LOL.
> gary
> edited to add:
> hmmm... I thought I was adding to the pet thread that js started, but looks like I started a new post... I've learned something tonight...LOL


Beautiful cat!

I miss my cat, I had her for 13 years. I had to put her down due to a brain tumor 3 years ago. That day really sucked. She was the only cat that I've ever had that would "talk" to you. She would meow back if you said anything to her, or if she wanted something (food or attention). Definitely ms. personality.


----------



## CougarKeeper (Feb 24, 2006)

Shadow loves to get you up in the morning by flipping things off the dresser or night stand... we have to keep them pretty clear. But she wants you to get up and fill her food bowl. She's a talker also, but only when she is in "her " kitchen... and then there are the fish shaped treats that she will sit up and catch when you toss them to her... talented little bugger.
gary


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, I had to put down my cat a couple years ago. Smokey was the coolest. Enough personality for 10 cats. I had him cremated and keep him in my home in a very nice carved wood box. I've acquired three more cats since. Or they acquired me rather. I didn't want another cat but the first was a feral kitten I tamed. The second was a starving female I rescued and took in. The third was because the second was already pregnant. I gave all of the kittens away but one. The kitten I kept actually has alot of the same traits as Smokey, only female. All three have been fixed. The place I moved to had a healthy number of cats living outside because the previous owner was a dumbass who didn't bother to fix his cats and one kept having litter after litter, plus the mook left them behind when he moved. She's had two full litters in the 9 months I've been here. All but one of the first batch died and I just got the survivor spayed. The second litter was had 2 weeks ago and I am currently keeping all 5 kittens in my small apartment for another 2 weeks when they'll be old enough to be hand fed and can be adopted out. Then after one more week she is going under the knife as well and the problem will be solved once and for all. And to think all I wanted was a dog.


----------

